# Windows Update hängt bei 100%



## Liquid-h2o (12. Dezember 2017)

*Windows Update hängt bei 100%*

Guten Abend zusammen,

Ich wollte heute Nachmittag dieses Funktionsupdate für Win 10 installieren. Nur jetzt hängt es schon seit knappen vier Stunden bei „Das Update für Windows 10 wird konfiguriert".
Bei 100% bin ich aber schon angekommen und der Kreis mit den Punkten ist noch in Bewegung.
Ich weis leider nicht die genaue Bezeichnung, also die Nummer von dem Update.

Jetzt ist die Frage ob ich das noch weiterlaufen lasse oder "abwürgen" soll (mit möglichen Konsequenzen), weil ich mir nicht sicher bin obs denn wirklich hängt.
Wie lang hat es denn bei euch gedauert?


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe,
Liquid-h2o


----------



## nikon87 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Windows Update hängt bei 100%*

Ich gehe davon aus du hast mittlerweile selbst gehandelt, aber: Wenn das Update hängt kann man den Rechner einfach ausschalten. Wenn man ihn wieder anschaltet geht das Update von alleine weiter oder (wenn es einen Fehler gibt) Windows setzt sich von alleine zurück. Dann muss man das Update nochmal neu starten. So war es zumindest bei allen Rechnern bei denen ich ein solches Problem hatte bisher.


----------

